# Diablo 2 Resurrected !!



## Batrawi (Mar 18, 2021)

I have rehabbed myself long time ago from this game and making music instead was my main supporter to overcome my addiction.... and now look what they did... I'm so doomed again 😭





Any fans here?


----------



## Lode_Runner (Apr 3, 2021)

So they're remastering Diablo II rather than bringing out Diablo IV?


----------



## Batrawi (Apr 3, 2021)

No, I think the remaster has its own separate dedicated team.


----------



## Karljazz (Apr 28, 2021)

Lode_Runner said:


> So they're remastering Diablo II rather than bringing out Diablo IV?


there will be actually 3 parts

Diablo IV
Diablo 2: Resurrected
diablo immortal

but as it seems to me the most interesting part will be Diablo 2: Resurrected in the best traditions of Blizzard


----------



## ThHomoasMor (Apr 28, 2022)

Oh, why did I see that video? If this is Diablo 2 Resurrected, I will get hooked on this game again. This grotesque, richly detailed visual design and the sounds of battle - the crunch of bones, the crackle of magical lightning, the whistle of arrows - are unmistakable. I want to say - yes gamers, our time has come. Demon Genocide was never an end in itself - it's just one step in the never-ending pursuit of the perfect equipment set. Pursuing optimization, numbers, and efficiency still keeps the community alive. It feels like you're destroying hell's legions for nothing without all of this.


----------

